# Feats for sneak attack



## Hyperfist (Jul 9, 2008)

Are there any feats that allow you to increase the damage die of your sneak attack?


----------



## Altharos (Jul 9, 2008)

*Arterial Strike*: (Complete Warrior p96)

_Requip_: Sneak Attack  ability, Base Attack Bonus +4
On a successful Sneak Attack, you may reduce the Sneak Attack dice by 1d6 to cause a wound that bleeds for 1 hit-point per round. The wound continues to bleed until it is magically healed or successfully bandaged by a Heal check vs. DC 15. Multiple bleeding wounds stack.

*Hamstring*: (Complete Warrior p100)

_Requip_: Sneak Attack ability, Base Attack Bonus +4
On a successful Sneak Attack, you may reduce the Sneak Attack dice by 2d6 to damage your opponent’s legs, which reduces its movement by half. A creature with 4 legs requires two Hamstring attacks to have its movement impaired. Creatures with more than 4 legs are immune to this effect, as are those immune to sneak attacks. The movement reduction lasts until it is magically healed, successfully bandaged by a Heal check vs. DC 15, or 24 hours pass. This ability may be used one per round.


----------



## blargney the second (Jul 9, 2008)

Deadly Precision lets you reroll 1s.
-blarg


----------



## Kristian Serrano (Jul 9, 2008)

Hyperfist said:


> Are there any feats that allow you to increase the damage die of your sneak attack?




If you mean to add +1d6 to your sneak attack, no, unless you are multiclassing and are trying to bring up sneak attack to normal (see Ascetic Rogue or Swift Skirmisher feats).

Dragonfire Strike does, but you need the dragonblood subtype to qualify.

If you mean increase the die size, then we'd need to know more about your character as some such feats are pretty specific (e.g. - exalted feats or specific enemies).

Other than that, Ambush Feats in Complete Scoundrel (of which the first two feats above were lumped into) have various effects, including ability damage, at the sarifice of sneak attack damage.


----------



## MrGrenadine (Jul 9, 2008)

I like the Exalted feat Sacred Strike.

It increases your SA die from d6 to d8 against Evil opponents.  (You still use d6 vs Neutral and Good.)


I'm not familiar very with "Exalted", but I believe the only prereq is Good alignment, (and obviously the ability to sneak attack).

MrG


----------



## Wednesday Boy (Jul 9, 2008)

I can't remember if it is a 3.0 or 3.5 book but Champions of Ruin has a feat called Craven that does something ridiculous like +(Class Level) to Sneak Attack damage but imposes a -2 penalty to saves against Fear effects.


----------



## Hyperfist (Jul 9, 2008)

Thank you so much. I think it might have been 4th edition that gave a straight up feat like that. 

I am still trying to get my head around this character I am making. Sacred Strike and ascetic rogue look like a good way to get the damage up there. Plus telling blow may be a good thing to throw in there as well.


----------



## Old_school_overlord (Jul 12, 2008)

I don't have my books with me, but either oriental adventures or Rokugan had a Scorpion clan technique feat that provided +1d6 sneak attack and could be taken up to 5 times.


----------



## Kurashu (Jul 13, 2008)

Wednesday Boy said:


> I can't remember if it is a 3.0 or 3.5 book but Champions of Ruin has a feat called Craven that does something ridiculous like +(Class Level) to Sneak Attack damage but imposes a -2 penalty to saves against Fear effects.




That's right. Craven is a good feat. A lot better than deadly precision and telling blow. Just don't become immune to fear effects. Unseen Seer is a good way to go about increasing sneak attack as well. Buckle that with arcane trickster/daggerspell mage and you have a pretty good rogue/wizard with awesome sneak attack (hint: take the spell hunter's eye with your unseen seer advanced learning).


----------



## StreamOfTheSky (Jul 13, 2008)

There's always also Martial Stance (Assassin's Stance) for +2d6.  It's definitely better to just drop two levels in swordsage than drop two feats (prereq martial study) and wait till level 10 for it, but it's nothing to sneeze at.


----------



## calighis (Jul 28, 2008)

Neraph charge is a no brainer, playing a neraph rouge x/ barbarian 1/ scout x with lion totem substitution from phb2 (or complete adventurer, I can never remember)
Is super optimal. It grants you a full attack after a charge with all attacks dealing SA and skirmish against an unflanked opponent.
A rouge scout combo has tons of synergy


----------



## Draz (Jul 30, 2008)

There are also items that add sneak attack damage, especially in the MIC.  I love the Mantle of the Predator, for example (p. 200 MIC).


----------



## Anonimonicon (May 18, 2013)

Hyperfist said:


> Are there any feats that allow you to increase the damage die of your sneak attack?




In Tome of Magic the feats Bind Vestige/Improved vestige grant you one power of a vestige of up to 5th level. Andromalious grants 2d6 sneak attack, but you have a possibility of developing his personality.


----------

